# WTB Soundstream Rf4.400



## latemade5.8 (Oct 12, 2015)

Looking to buy a Soundstream reference 4 channel amp.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

That series to my understanding was stolen by a company and released outside of Soundstream overseas. The 9. Whatever and other one was branded here. From what I recall a screwed up situation. 

Either way....none of it is old school lol. If you want the real deal you have to start with the D and MC series


----------

